# Eric Salas Texture Crystals



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Anybody ever use these and do you see a difference as opposed to mouses and sprays, etc?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Ha forgot about this so bumping it back up! Anybody use this or something similar?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I saw Eric use them at a groom expo a long time ago on a toy in full show coat. The difference was amazing.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It does look amazing. Look what I found on u-tube. YouTube


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have them & try to use them on my own Poodles but I don't have the skill yet to see a huge difference. I don't think the texture crystals could ever replace hairspray but possibly mousse.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I would love it if you could tell me more and what you remember! How much difference.. Was it visibly thicker, or just fluffed up?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> It does look amazing. Look what I found on u-tube. YouTube


 it just took me to the main YouTube site. No specific video 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

I remember seeing that video on YouTube!
I'd love to try it in person and see if there is a big difference....its hard to tell on a black poodle you're watching on your cellphone.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I have them & try to use them on my own Poodles but I don't have the skill yet to see a huge difference. I don't think the texture crystals could ever replace hairspray but possibly mousse.


I'd be happy with just the mouse effect like on the rosettes, tail, and bracelets. If it can help the coat as a whole it would be great.. Is there a difference in texture or just how much volume or thickness there is? Did you buy the $40 boar brush? Apparently it's a must or it won't work well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok I see the video now lol! It looks amazing! I wish my dog was the demo dog  the. I could see how well it works for her too. I want to try his shampoo products too. Anybody use those?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

The last time I ordered my ashley Craig combs...they sent me the shampoo samples. It was not enough to do my entire standard, I was very disappointed that they did not send more. Call ashley Craig and see if you can get samples.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Follow link

Texture Crystals


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Parti's pix are pretty amazing. Now I have to try it! I wonder if it really is DE after all. Wouldn't matter I would know where to find it anyway. I'll have to see if they'll send me samples. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

There is also this video,anybody has working with this tipe of brush?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I saw Eric use them at a groom expo a long time ago on a toy in full show coat. The difference was amazing.


Do you know if they used the panagenics shampoo/conditioner too or just the texture crystals? Was it all over the body or just the neck hair? Do you know if we have to use their brush or can it be any boar nylon brush?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

organza.evidence said:


> There is also this video,anybody has working with this tipe of brush?
> 
> Poodle Pet Grooming Tips - YouTube


Do you mean the wooden pin brush or the boar nylon brush? I know they sell the boar nylon for people and some much cheaper too I have never used it and am debating on whether to spends the $45 for the exact one he's using or if I can get away with a brush that cost half as much but is still a boar nylon brush... As for the wooden pin brush he uses first I have the cc version and absolutely love it!! Seems to do well when breaking down spray ups.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

